# What's Your Brewery Named?



## Doc (25/11/03)

Saw a similar thread on HBD and thought it would be good here too.

Mine is called DR's Orders Brewing.
DR as they are my initials and Doc is my nickname so DR's (Doctors) Orders Brewing.

My mates have come up with all the slogans, eg Take a perscription from the doctor.

Here is my logo for those of you that haven't already seen in plastered on every attachment I upload here  

So what is your brewery called ?

Beers
Doc


----------



## Justin (25/11/03)

I was thinking of The Biohazard Brewery, seeing as I'm in the game of playing with little nasties (both alive and chemical/radioactive) but I see there is a Yank brewery by the same name. I have lots of big yellow biohazard signs and stickers at my disposal so I may just use that name anyway. And plus my brewery's better than the other one  

JD


----------



## GMK (25/11/03)

Brewery Name

In case you all dont all ready know - my brewery name is

"KenBeerA Brewing"

It was going to be CanBeerA - but as i was moving from ACT - it is KenBeerA.

I have the name routed on a solid Jarah sign - now if only I can find it - it is still in one my boxes to be unpacked.


----------



## Wasabi (25/11/03)

I've settled on *BeerTap Brewery*, though I'm still playing with logo ideas.

BT is also my initials and I also do a bit of experimenting of matching Beer Styles and Tapas together.

Stout and oyster shooters...yum...


----------



## Wozza (25/11/03)

Still in the process of setting up the main brewery, but I was thinking of a name only last week. There's a brewery back in the old country (Old South Wales as opposed to New South Wales) called Buckleys. They brew real ale and Jeezus, it's good stuff if you like the British type bitters.

The name would be quite suitable too. If SWMBO wants me to help with the shopping, housework etc and I'm ready to start a brew, she knows that she's got Buckleys!


----------



## Snow (25/11/03)

Mine's "The Granny Flat Brewery", as it is in - you guessed it - our granny flat. It has it's own kitchen, which is very handy when I don't feel like cleaning up the mess after a long night over the brewpot. I just shut the door and leave it for the next day to clean up, without the wife yelling at me!


----------



## PostModern (25/11/03)

I call mine "The Iron Wolf Brewery". It's an old Lithuanian historical figure. I also have a grey Belgian Shepherd dog that looks a bit like a wolf. 

I was going to open a brew shop next year and call it Iron Wolf Brewing Supplies, which would be a good name for a Wollongong based business... I've since bailed on the business plan once I realised I make more money as a public servant


----------



## kook (25/11/03)

I dont have a name for mine. I'm not very creative when it comes to stuff like that either.

Anyone got any ideas??


----------



## volcano (25/11/03)

Mine is "Volcanic Rock Brewery" being that my nickname is Volcano.
Not sure how appropriate comparing beer to basalt is, but it sounds good anyway.
As far as logos, never really got into designing one. Might have a play around later.


----------



## therook (25/11/03)

The TCB Brewery

If your a Seinfeld fand you wil know what TCB stands for

Rook


----------



## volcano (25/11/03)

"...You get up every mornin'
From your alarm clock's warnin'....."


----------



## Doc (25/11/03)

Kook,

How about Wishing Well Brewery ?

Sortof a play on your last name.

Doc


----------



## PostModern (25/11/03)

therook said:


> The TCB Brewery
> 
> If your a Seinfeld fand you wil know what TCB stands for
> 
> Rook


 I think The Country Brewer has those initials pretty well associated with them!

I'm a Seinfeld fan but can't recall TCB...?


----------



## kook (25/11/03)

Doc said:


> Kook,
> 
> How about Wishing Well Brewery ?
> 
> ...


 Not bad.. not bad


----------



## Doc (25/11/03)

My god.

Wishing Well is used here and here.

I'm sure your's is better though just like Justin   

Beers,
Doc


----------



## NewBeerBoss (25/11/03)

Mine is called the laundry.
Very high tech. I have newspapered out the windows. Two fermenters on a table. And the rest of my equiptment on the table.
Its tough at the top


----------



## Murray (25/11/03)

I haven't named my brewery, though all my beers I name 'Bear' such and such eg Bear Pale Ale. I guess my brewery must be the Bear Brewery.


----------



## crackers (25/11/03)

likewise i dont have a name for my brewery,
its just that place i go to on weekends.

crackers

p.s.
any suggestions would be considered.


----------



## yankee brewer (25/11/03)

Hey Doc et.al,

My name is Jason Goebel. One day when I was a small child my family received a letter from the Stroh Brewery who owned the "Goebel Beer" nameplate at the time, informing us that we were direct descendents of the guy who started Goebel Beer and that they bought it in 19xx and bla bla bla. I have no idea where the letter is now but I thought it was really cool that someone in my family had been a professional brewer. I didn't know at that time how less than stellar Goebel Beer was. Nonetheless, I decided on "Goebel's Beergarten" and at a flea market (Idon't know what you call them in OZ) my dad bought me an old Goebel Beer sign and it proudly hangs in a prominent spot in my brewery.

I am currently working on a business plan for a 5 barrel microbrewery here in West Virginia with my brew mate. Hopefully I can redeem my family name.


----------



## Trev (25/11/03)

I'm not sure if I'll stick with it, but a couple of my fermenters got labelled (by my 21 year old son) with "Encyclopedia Brewing"

Seems he thinks that the more of it I put down in a sitting, the more trivial the conversation and the more verbose??

Whatever could he mean  


Trev


----------



## Batz (25/11/03)

Batz Brewery

Imaganitive barstard !
:blink:


----------



## Goat (25/11/03)

O/T

Hey, Yankee Brewer. - I just noticed your locale! I went to school in Morgantown W.Va about 300 years ago - we were practically neighbours. Its a long way from Perth... 

Some beautiful country you have around there. 

Shouldn't you be more into distilling rather than brewing ?


----------



## jayse (25/11/03)

Skunk Fart.
heres a logo i just wacked together then.


----------



## jayse (25/11/03)

just knocked up a bottle label.


----------



## big d (25/11/03)

heres one for ya jayse B)


----------



## Barry (26/11/03)

Good Day
My brewery is The Old Garage Brewery.
Guess why.


----------



## volcano (26/11/03)

Because you brew in your laundry?
:lol:


----------



## GMK (26/11/03)

Murray said:


> I haven't named my brewery, though all my beers I name 'Bear' such and such eg Bear Pale Ale. I guess my brewery must be the Bear Brewery.


 How much Beer can a Bear Bare


----------



## jayse (26/11/03)

That looks good bigd.
I'll try a find a pic of the back end of the skunk.


----------



## Slammer (26/11/03)

My humble brew area is located in part of the laundry - it's called The Grange Big Surf Brewery.


----------



## Jazman (26/11/03)

aint got a name for it yet maybe bugger ass brewery


----------



## Trough Lolly (26/11/03)

Hmmmm, nice and subtle there Jazman :lol: 

I was thinking of something equally tactfull for my brewery...

How about the Rusty Urinal Brewery?!

Sounds good for a Trough Lolly!


----------



## Murray (26/11/03)

GMK said:


> Murray said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't named my brewery, though all my beers I name 'Bear' such and such eg Bear Pale Ale. I guess my brewery must be the Bear Brewery.
> ...


 A bear can bare as much bear as a bear can...um...enough of this nonsense


----------



## Linz (27/11/03)

I was thinking of calling mine The Glen/Glen's Alpine Brewery after the suburb I'm situated in...Then


How's about taking a lead from what GMK labelled me!


"The T. A. Brewery".....Start on my first Dinner ale.....then I can say "Try my TA DA"  :huh:


----------



## GMK (27/11/03)

Trough Lolly said:


> Hmmmm, nice and subtle there Jazman :lol:
> 
> I was thinking of something equally tactfull for my brewery...
> 
> ...


 Rusty Urinal Brewery - RUB

RUBADUB DUB - 2TROUGH LOLLIES IN THE TRUB! :lol: 

I should get back to work...


----------



## GMK (27/11/03)

Linz said:


> I was thinking of calling mine The Glen/Glen's Alpine Brewery after the suburb I'm situated in...Then
> 
> 
> How's about taking a lead from what GMK labelled me!
> ...


 Linze

Try your TAB Ale - only one calorie per ml....

Have to go back in time to get this one :lol: 

Not back at work yet.


----------



## Trough Lolly (27/11/03)

GMK said:


> Rusty Urinal Brewery - RUB
> 
> RUBADUB DUB - 2TROUGH LOLLIES IN THE TRUB! :lol:
> 
> I should get back to work...


 GMK,

Don't give up your day job!  :lol: 

Anyone know the %AA of 2 x trough lollies?!

Cheers,

TL :chug:


----------



## Gough (27/11/03)

Surely that depends on whether the 'patrons' using the trough have been drinking VB or not...  

Shawn.


----------



## crackers (27/11/03)

ive thought about it

how about Crackpot Brewery
since most of the poeple i know think im an idiot for building one.
the most common comment i get is
"why would you do that when you can buy a no-named brand tin from the supermarket."
i give up trying to explain to them.

cheers
crackers


----------



## yankee brewer (28/11/03)

Goat said:


> O/T
> 
> Hey, Yankee Brewer. - I just noticed your locale! I went to school in Morgantown W.Va about 300 years ago - we were practically neighbours. Its a long way from Perth...
> 
> ...


 Nah. I don't get into the moonshine scene. Although lately I have considered setting up a still to manufacture my own no rinse sanitizer. I suppose I could drink it as well but-- nah!


----------



## pioneergangsta (28/11/03)

"FBB"
Fat Bastard Breweries


----------



## yankee brewer (7/12/03)

Finally took a pic of my beer sign from my brewery Goebel Beer Garten..I'll post it if I can get the stupid camera to cooperate.


----------



## yankee brewer (7/12/03)

hereit is. Not too shabby.


----------



## Hopeye (9/12/03)

The Loaded Dog Brewery. Central Coast, NSW. Gearing up to go AG next year.


----------



## garage_life (13/7/18)

ADHOC as my initials are A.D.H. I guess ADHD could fit too!


----------



## HamoAus (13/7/18)

Three Jewels Brewery

My wife's name is Jules, daughters are Ruby and Sapphire.

Cheers


----------



## Ballaratguy (14/7/18)

I was going to call it cubby house brewing. Guess why?
We already have a commercial craft brewery in Ballarat so I decided to call it mosquito yard brewing. The reason is obvious if you were in our back yard of an evening!


----------



## philrob (14/7/18)

Old Pug Brewery.

Had the old pug for 16+ years, until we had to put her to sleep to it last January. She was always listed as the assistant brewer in my BeerSmith recipes.


----------



## user 74918 (14/7/18)

Simple! I'm Adibou, I brew Adibrews!


----------



## pigroaster (14/7/18)

My brewery is Ryders' Castle Brewery since our fireplace is in the shape of a castle on a chess set. The house is a copy of an Austrian chalet. We live in a woods and have four fish ponds in rural Ontario Canada. I have 15 kegs in rotation and tend to make 11gallon batches. I have three serving centres I can use but most of the time have three taps on line in keeper.


----------



## boyracer (15/7/18)

Unicorn poo brewery.
It's out there somewhere (in the shed...in pieces), rarely seen and mostly powered by imagination. Miss 5 y.o is working on labels.


----------



## KE VO (15/7/18)

My Brewery name is Trouble Brewing.
Its right everyway you look at it!


----------



## Beerandpies (15/7/18)

BAPS brewing (beerandpies) from the days watching footy with a beer and pie. Tig old bitties is the name of my favourite pale. I'm sure you can work out the hidden meaning.


----------

